# nVidia 8800 Ultra Card Safe Op. Temp?



## 144 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi, 
My 8800 Ultra Card (Asus), is showing a 74 degree celsius normal core temp and when loaded with games like NFS Carbon under max graphics and resolution, the core temp rises to 84 degrees celsius. The readings were taken using Riva Tuner.

I want to know what the safe operating temperature range is for this card?
I wanna know any solution, if it is heating up. I have enquired about the aquagate viva (cooler master), but it seems, that cooler is nore designed for this card.

My chasis is the Cooler Master CM stacker. I have got enough chasis fans on it. The processor is a core2duo E6600 with 4GB (1GBx4) 667Mhz DDR2. Running XP SP2.

Any benchmarks which I shud run to stress the GPU and find the stressed core temp? 

ASAP help wud be appreciated.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 5, 2007)

its ok even my cards show the temp. of 72-74 in idle state and it increases with gaming and all.. the FAN swings with increasing temp. it is ok.. the GPU goes till 140 while gaming.. (as i read it)


----------



## praka123 (Jun 5, 2007)

My new 7300 GT is showing 47-50 when idle :[


----------



## assasin (Jun 5, 2007)

^^^   a 7300GT draws far less power to run as compared a 8800 Ultra,so the heat generated in both cases will also be diff.
for a 8800 Ultra a max temp of 84 is not bad.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 5, 2007)

Hmmm , considering the clocks .. anything around 85c for the 8800U seems fine enough .. but even then , for long run with that card .. loads temps of under 75c is definitely recommended ... 

What case do u use ?? And what about air circulation ??


----------



## 144 (Jun 6, 2007)

I am using the CM Stacker 830 by Cooler Master. There are roughly 6 chassis fans (iCute and Cooler master silent fans). 4 on side panel, one rear, and one top. 

I've found out varying results in the past 2 days.
I am used to working long hours, at my PC, and I have noticed that although the starting temperature is around 74 deg. Celsius, after a couple of hours the idle temp rises to 81-83 deg. Celsius. Stressing it with about 15 minutes of max graphics with NFS carbon takes the temp to around 94 deg Celsius.

During gaming the Fan duty cycle rises to 100%. During idle it drops to 60-64%. When at 100% the GPU rapidly cools down once I exit the game, but once the temp. of the core passes down the 80-78 deg mark, the fan duty cycle drops rapidly and the core temp rises to around 81-83 and stabilize. 

I have noticed that playing FIFA 07, the initial (when the match begins, the teams move into the stadium which is high graphics part) is very skipped up. The frame rate is pathetically slow. even while replays its the same. 

Before when I used my 7600GT card, this problem never occurred.

Can anyone suggest a way to keep the FAN duty cycle at 100% always?
I am still worried, and It keeps me from playing for long. 
Did I install my chassis fans in wrong direction which cud be affecting my air flow? 

Which fans are best for air flow? can anyone suggest best air flow fans?

update:

I have tweaked the Fan Duty Cycle to 100% always using Riva Tuner. Which definitely brings down the core temp to an idle of 66 deg cel, and I am more than happy with that figure.

*forum.ncix.com/forums/index.php?mode=showthread&msg_id=1340617&threadid=1340617&forum=101&product_id=22631&msgcount=23&overclockid=0

Anyway, I've read on a forum (link above) that the safe operating temp of the G80 is till 110deg cel, above which it will try to accomodate its voltages and core speeds to minimze the temp, and at a striking temp of 125 deg cel it will automatically turn off to prevent damage. Can anyone verify this? 
I checked out some fans in action, iCute and CoolerMaster for my chassis. They have an airflow rating in cfm. any idea wht it stands for? probably cubic feet per min!


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 7, 2007)

High-end gfx cards normally have the auto shut-down feature if the temperature goes beyond a certain degree.
Youre right about cfm.
66c is perfectly fine idle temp for your card. And 84c load temp is also not too bad. My 7800GT used to reach 90c at full load sometimes. If you can bear with the noise then keep the fan at 100% all the time.


----------



## 144 (Jun 8, 2007)

You are right. The Thermalright HR-03 Plus heatsink with a good 92mm fan would do the trick. Now to see if the ram slots are the same and the ramsinks would fit on an Ultra card.


----------

